# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Copper-Penis Owl WILL Get You! - Yale Daily News

## Dream Guide Team

Yale Daily News*The Copper-Penis Owl WILL Get You!**Yale Daily News*Thankfully, I came upon a savior in the form of *lucid dreaming*. *Lucid dreaming*, for those of you unacquainted with its joys, is learning how to recognize that you're dreaming while actually dreaming. That is, you become aware that everything happening *...***

----------

